# Trying to ID this vintage track frame



## Suicyco (Nov 17, 2021)

Can anyone help ID this frame?


----------



## Roger Henning (Nov 17, 2021)

Do you have any pictures of the complete bike not just large pictures of parts of the frame?  Roger


----------



## juvela (Nov 17, 2021)

-----

BSC shell suggests nativity in an anglophone land

raised marking on underside of shell suggest it may be a Brampton product

do not recognise lugs straightaway

more knowledgeable eyes shall drop in anon...

@dnc1 @MauriceMoss


-----


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Not sure,  but will make enquiries. 
Clearer images would help.
Looks like it's been very crudely repainted and hasn't had a rear wheel installed since that was done!


----------



## Suicyco (Nov 17, 2021)

I’ll get a better pic of whole thing tonight


----------



## Suicyco (Nov 17, 2021)

Hopefully these help


----------

